# What is the actual gauge steel on the Char Griller Smokin Pro???



## ryson96 (Apr 27, 2016)

Hey yall. I was wondering if anyone knows the actual steel gauge on the Char Griller Smokin Pro? Im thinking of upgrading soon but i want to make sure that when i do i get a heavier steel gauge smoker. any info would help. Thanks!


----------

